# I have no clutch peddle pressure



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a 86 Maxima and I have no peddle pressure, I have plenty of fluid and I checked my lines (no leaks). I pumped the clutch peddle and fluid rises in the reservoir. I removed the line from my clutch master cylinder and pumped the peddle and fluid came out. I replaced that line and removed the line from ( I think its a release cylinder) I pumped the peddle and fluid came out. I re-attached the line and pressed the release cylinder in and fluid rose in the reservoir. But when I press the peddle to change to a gear, I have no pressure, The peddle goes all the way down and come back up with no problem, Just no pressure. *Any Ideas* ?? 


*and* 

When I press the peddle down, Is the release cylinder suppose to go in or come out?? It's just me working on it, so I cant see what direction it goes.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know if I'm understanding you right but, is there any sign of leakage? If the slave cylinder is bad it should be leaking. Pull the rubber boot back if you have to. You do know to bleed it like brakes don't you? Have somebody pump the pedal repeatedly for like 10 times and with them holding it to the floor, you open the slave cylinder for a sec. to let the air out then tighten it up, THEN they can let the pedal up and pump the pedal another 10 times etc. repeat til the pedal feels good and works properly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

*I fixed it*

Had to go to pull-a-part and pull a part off of another Max. Changed the Master cylinder again and then I had enough pressure to bleed the system.


----------

